# Uwe Boll on the internet petition against him



## TomAwesome (Apr 10, 2008)

I think he sounds like a pompous prick. Opinions?


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 10, 2008)

Where's that petition? 
All of his movies _suck._

"Only Genius in the business" ? Coming from the guy who directed BloodRayne, BloodRayne II and BloodRayne III?


----------



## Groff (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, it's not like internet pettitions work anyway...

Uwe boll sucks.


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2008)

What a shitty director and a tremendous asshole.


----------



## neon_black88 (Apr 10, 2008)

Holy shit this guy is the biggest dick head on the face of the earth and he makes the worst movies ever at the same time.

Sometimes I really think hes playing a big alaborate joke on everyone and hes just gana turn around one day and say, "I was just fucking with you! I know my movies are terrible do you think im retarded and blind?"


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if I've actually seen any of his stuff but he sounds like a _spectacular_ asshole.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 10, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Where's that petition?



A quick search on petitionsonline turned up this one, though I don't know if it's the one in question. However...



TheMissing said:


> Well, it's not like internet pettitions work anyway...



Still, though, I think it's funny that the pro-Boll petition has 1885 signatures to the please-God-make-him-stop petition's 163575. 



ZeroSignal said:


> I'm not sure if I've actually seen any of his stuff but he sounds like a _spectacular_ asshole.



Most of the most horrendous movies that have been made from video games have been his work. When I first saw House of the Dead many years ago, I was shocked, and while I got many lulz from watching it, I was sure whoever made that movie would never make another one. Go figure.


----------



## Groff (Apr 10, 2008)

House of the Dead was a TERRIBLE movie...


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2008)

Or Alone in the Dark...


----------



## Groff (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's his director credits:



> Zombie Massacre (2010) (in production)
> BloodRayne 3 (2009) (in production)
> Sabotage 1943 (2009) (in production)
> Far Cry (2008) (post-production)
> ...



Bloodrayne 3??? There was a second one?!


----------



## drjenkins (Apr 10, 2008)

What a fucking jagoff. Uwe Boll is the embodiment of fail. I can't think of a single redeeming thing in any of his "films".


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2008)

I have seen a lot of Uwe Boll's movies and they, without exception, all SUCKED. Majorly. He's one of the worst living directors out there today. And he makes a ton of movies based off of moderately successful video games. And, even if the game was kind of fun, the movie totally sucks.

I wonder what the actors and actresses in his movies must think. The dude's track record is at ZERO for good movies and at 100% for movies that totally suck.


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Bloodrayne 3??? There was a second one?!



No...no there wasn't. And there wasn't a first one either. And I'll continue to believe that for my own sanity.


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> No...no there wasn't. And there wasn't a first one either. And I'll continue to believe that for my own sanity.



I actually saw the first one.

It was pretty bad, but better than most of his other monstrosities. I'm surprised that there was a 2 and even more surprised that he's even daring to make a 3.

Uwe Boll is the kind of guy the dudes on MST3K would refer to, saying "People are still letting him make films? .......... Why?"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll probably be inviting a lot of flak for this, but as I've actually spoken to Uwe himself, he's quite a nice guy, and I got a lot of respect for him. I'm a little dissapointed that he's actually gone on record to say he'd stop making movies if the petition got a million signiatures. Honestly, it really does amaze me just how much hatred and abuse he gets, yet he still keeps on making films. I don't know about anyone else, but that alone deserves respect.

Obviously, his films are far from great, but a lot of them are entertaining in the "So-bad-you-gotta-laugh" way, and I think House of the Dead was just one of the most unintentionally funny films I've ever watched. The interesting thing is, he's actually seemed to get better as a director over the years. It was pretty terrible, but In The Name Of The King was a far better film than Alone In The Dark, for example, and honestly, take a look at the following trailer:



Yes, that's a Uwe Boll film, and it actually doesn't look too bad. I think that given a while, he could come out with something quite good.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2008)

What a douche.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

I signed the petition some time ago.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2008)

Holy shit that video is great. It reminded me of Adam02's old Malmsteen redubs. "Here's God's penis, 2, 3 inches. Now here's Malmsteen penis, 50- 60 inches, 60 inches of pure swedish beef."


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 10, 2008)

In fairness the vid that Hungus posted didn't look _too_ bad. Then again the finished product could be far different.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 10, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Here's his director credits:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrayne 3??? There was a second one?!



Yup, it was a Western ...with vampires ....and went straight to DVD .....surprised?






In Boll's defense, I thought Bloodrayne 1 was not bad, horribly cast, but not bad. BR2 was an absolute piece of shit.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 10, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> In fairness the vid that Hungus posted didn't look _too_ bad. Then again the finished product could be far different.



Indeed, and I'd actually say that it probably won't be great, but the trailer certainly makes me want to give the film the benifit of doubt. And for that matter, Postal looks like it's going to be hilariously bad.

Here's the opposing petition, which as of this moment has a whopping 9 signiatures: Stop The "Stop Dr. Uwe Boll" Petitioners Petition


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, I have to say, Uwe Boll did lose some respect from me for bashing Eli Roth.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 10, 2008)

The thing is though, there is a tax law in Germany that dictates that if you invest in a movie you basically get 50% of the investment back off the government and only have to pay tax on whatever the movie makes at the box office....so, if the movie is a horrendous flop (like Boll's are) then the invester counts the investment as a tax write-off.

He's laughing all the way to the bank. He can keep churning out all of these shitty computer game and comic book adaptations and because of this tax shelter law he can make them as piss-poor as he wants because he knows as long as he can find investors in Germany (and there will be lots of them because of the aforementioned guarantee that they'll get at least 50% of their money back) he's got nothing to worry about.

As much as I don't like his films and generally the whole idea of computer game adaptations into films (especially at such a shit level), I'm not signing the petition.

As an aspiring screenwriter/director I have a love of film so I share that interest with him. And I imagine Boll enjoys making films as much as I do and I wouldn't want to take that away from him. Even if he isn't the best at it I wouldn't want to deprive someone from expressing themselves in a way that makes them happy and entertains even a small amount of people.


----------



## Celiak (Apr 14, 2008)

He makes me laugh by constantly being an asshole putting out the shittiest movies I've ever seen. I have to say I would be a little bit sad to see him go.


----------



## Randy (Apr 16, 2008)

A follow-up about all the "Boll-Haters" out there...


----------



## Naren (Apr 16, 2008)

Randy said:


> A follow-up about all the "Boll-Haters" out there...




I do agree with what he's saying for the most part there...

but that doesn't change the fact that his movies REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY suck.


----------



## Thomas (Apr 16, 2008)

Randy said:


> A follow-up about all the "Boll-Haters" out there...




He may be an awful director, but I do admit he is quite good at comedy.

"don't write me with some, like, bullsheet neekname out of ze internet, write me wiz your name and address so that I can track you down and rip you part, sank you"


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 16, 2008)

So, is he trying to tell us that we think his movies are bad because we can't make movies of our own? Does this one seriously boil down to, "Jah, vell you is just jealous!!"?


----------



## JBroll (Apr 16, 2008)

Of course we're jealous, he's the only true genius in film today!

Jeff


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm jealous of his success but not his 'talent'


----------

